# Fender Player Jaguar Pau Ferro - 3 Tone Sunburst



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2019 Fender Jaguar | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji

I am selling a Fender Jaguar in tobacco sunburst. Fingerboard is Pau Ferro. Here is the L&M url for the same guitar so you can check out the rest of the specs. Fender Musical Instruments - Player Jaguar Pau Ferro - 3 Tone Sunburst . Coming from a smoke free home, priced $999 at Long and McQuade new. Asking price is $450. No whammy bar. No gig bag. I can't have people over to test it due to pandemic precautions. Price is negotiable.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but that’s a helluva deal.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Already gone!

Nathan


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope whoever's bought it gave him the $450. No need to negotiate at that price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

fretzel said:


> I hope whoever's bought it gave him the $450. No need to negotiate at that price.


I cringed a little too when I saw that.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> I cringed a little too when I saw that.


You know that there is always someone out there that will try, even when its priced way below value.


----------



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)

I bought this one. Needs some set up work and the trem arm is missing. Not sure if I'll bond with it. I keep trying Fender offset bodies and they never seem to work for me


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

It's the body that's the issue? The 24" scale makes them pretty easy to play. 

I used the set up fron L&M for the first time with my Jag and it was a world of difference IMO.


----------

